# Fisherman dies after sea rescue ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7551350.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Sadly the man who was rescued has passed away , my thoughts go out to his family at this time


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

One had hoped this would have had a happy ending, but sadly, it was not to be and my thoughts and prayers are with this fisherman's family at this time.
Peter


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

My thoughts are with the family at this sad time.

Robert


----------



## quiet waters (Dec 4, 2007)

they must have been experienced enough to have thought it safe to leave harbour? you just never know when your day will come, do you?
sadly just another statistic which will only be remembered by those that knew the poor soul. the survivor must have had extreme courage to fight his way ashore after so long in the water.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

*Dead fisherman is named by police ( BBC )*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7553657.stm

My thoughts go out to Jack Livingstone's family at this time


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Fisherman 'devastated' over death 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7556463.stm


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

May they find peace in that great fishing ground in the sky !!!!!


----------

